# General > Photography >  Thurso - Haunted house

## Deemac

I was asked to go along and take some pictures at this years Thurso Fire Brigade charity "Haunted House". 

Wow, what a show they put on. Brilliant. 

Here's a selection of images on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2954450&type=1

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Fabulous shots Deemac,superb image quality.Perhaps if you blurred them a wee bit,burnt out a few areas and threw in the odd cute furry animal,preferably a bit out of focus
you would probably get some favourable comments then.

----------


## Deemac

ha ha MPH lol. Yes, that one reason I don't bother to post directly here any more . . . . . . ;-))

----------


## Neil Howie

Hi,

the first of the heads on the table is my favourite out of these, its very good,


evil smiley for hallowe'en!

 ::   ::   ::

----------

